# rattlin/grunting



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

i just got a pair of rattling antlers and a grunt call...first off i want to know how to properly use them both...and secondly when and how often? im going to be bow and slug hunting...thanks guys


----------



## gtbuck (Sep 14, 2006)

You just have to go out and try them. I like to grunt a few times and then rattle. Some days I use long sequence and some times just hit the horns together a little and wait. I have rattled in nice dee both ways. Start about a week before the rut and then off and on through the season. When its right they will come.

www.trophyscore.net


----------



## RIVER RATT (May 26, 2007)

I like to start rattling the last week of october...I rattl for about 30-60 seconds, and pause for a few minnets, and then repet...Grab your bow as soon as you are done...Iv had them charge in vary fast at times...I dont normaly grunt until I see a deer thats looking for the fight...That normaly seals the deal...I like to rattl every 30-45 minnets, depending on the situation...


----------

